# ISO: range finder



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

ISO: range finder, I am willing to trade. I have a 10 flat bottom Jon boat. My guess valve is 300 ish.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Where do you live and when is your hunt, and what kind of distance are you trying to range, you may be able to borrow one until you find a deal on one to buy. Last year I searched and found a Nikon Laser 440 on ksl for around $80 or so, it works great and just about matches my max ethical shooting distance.


----------

